# الأشـــــــــــــعـــة الســــــــــــــينية



## brain700 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]الأشـــــــــــــعـــة الســــــــــــــينية[/FONT]*​ ​ ​ ​ 
​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ 

*[FONT=&quot]الأشـــــــــــــعـــة الســــــــــــــينية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مقدمة:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مع تقدم علوم طب الأسنان بدأت الأشعة تشغل مكانها المناسب إما بكونها اختصاصاً قائماً بحد ذاته، أو بكونها علماً متمماً لاختصاص آخر بحيث أن الأشعة تقدم وسيلة تشخيصية لا يمكن إهمالها. 
منذ اكتشاف روتنجن للأشعة السينية عام 1895 ومحاولات الأطباء والأبحاث تتزايد يوماً بعد يوم للاستفادة القصوى من هذا الاكتشاف العظيم. ولكي يكون طبيب الأسنان قادر على فهم المظاهر الشعاعية الطبيعية والمرضية يجب أن يكون ملماً بشكل جيد بمعظم علوم طب الأسنان الأخرى وبالذات التشريح الوصفي والتشريح المرضي وبعض مبادئ علم الفيزياء. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]تعريف الأشعة السينية وخواصها :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كشفت الأشعة السينية من قبل العالم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Williamconrad Roentgen[/FONT][FONT=&quot] في عام 1895 حيث لاحظ أنها قادرة أن تعطي ظلاً للأجسام الموجودة في مسيرها ولجهله بطبيعتها دعاها بالأشعة المجهولة. 
الأشعة السينية شكل من أشكال الطاقة تنسب إلى مجموعة الإشعاعات الكهرطيسية حيث تتكون الموجات الكهرطيسية من وحدات من الطاقة تدعى [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]photon[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، ليس لها كتلة ولا وزن وبذلك فهي تختلف عن الأشعة الجسمية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Corpuscular.R[/FONT][FONT=&quot] والتي تتركب من أجزاء من المادة أو الذرة والتي تملك وزناً وكتلة مثل جزئيات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]electron-proton-Alpha)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]). 
كلما زاد عدد الإلكترونات كلما قل ثبات الذرة ومال العنصر نحو التفكك والتحول وهذا ما ينطبق على العناصر المشعة مثل: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Plutinum-Uranium, Radium[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .
عندما ينتقل الإلكترون إلى مدار أقرب للنواة يحرر طاقة، ويلزمه طاقة للتحرك نحو المحيط بعيداً عن النواة.
- البروتون شحنته إيجابية تعادل شحنة الإلكترونات إلا أن كتلته أكبر بكثير.
الكهرباء:مجموعة إلكترونات تسير ضمن سلك معين.

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]كيف تتولد الأشعة السينية :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]عندما توصل الدارة الكهربائية ترتفع درجة حرارة سلك المهبط مما يؤدي إلى تشكيل سحابة إلكترونية تحيط بالمهبط تنتقل إلى المصعد حيث تصطدم به وتتحول قدرتها الحركية إلى حرارة وإلى إشعاعات كهرطيسية ( أشعة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]X[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ) فعندما يصطدم الإلكترون السريع فجأة بمعاكس المصعد يؤدي إلى طرد إلكترون من المدار الخارجي في ذرة من ذرات معدن هذا المعاكس وبالتالي يترك فراغاً فيأتي إلكترون من المدار التالي ويملئ الفراغ، عملية الانتقال هذه تولد الفوتونات. 
هذه الإشعاعات الكهرطيسية يجب أن توجه إلى منطقة معينة تدعى نقطة التركيز، وكلما كانت نقطة التركيز ضيقة حصلنا على حزمة أشعة ضيقة ومتوازية وبالتالي صورة شعاعية جيدة. 
- حزمة الأشعة المتولدة تحوي خليطاً من الفوتونات بأطوال موجة مختلفة لذلك لا بد من عملية الترشيح: حيث أنه للتخلص من الفوتونات طويلة الموجة وضعيفة الاختراق نضع المرشح في فوهة انبوب الأشعة.
- تنتقل الموجات الكهرطيسية بخط مستقيم بسرعة ( 300 ألف كم/ثا )
- كلما زادت قوة الفوتون كلما نقص طول الموجة وبالتالي زادت القدرة على اختراق ذرات المادة ولهذا تطبيق هام في الطب سواء في التشخيص أو المعالجة. 
- تسمى الفوتونات السريعة بالأشعة القاسية (النافذة) أما الفوتونات البطيئة (موجات طويلة) فتسمى بالأشعة الرخوة ( قليلة النفوذ). 
- تعرف شدة الأشعة بأنها عدد الفوتونات التي تصل إلى نقطة معينة حيث تتناقص هذه الشدة كلما ابتعدنا عن مصدر الأشعة بقانون التربيع العكسي. 
أي عندما تضاعف المسافة تنقص شدة الأشعة إلى الربع. 
- الأشعة السينية غير مرئية - تشرد الذرات - تشعع الأجسام. [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا سميت الأشعة السينية بأشعة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]X[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لأن الإلكترونات التي تترك مدارها تترك المدار الداخلي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]X[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ليشغل من قبل إلكترون آخر من مدار خارجي، عملية الانتقال هذه تولد فوتونات الأشعة السينية.
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]خواص الأشعة السينية :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الخواص الفيزيائية :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1- تنتشر بخط مستقيم وبسرعة 300 ألف كم/ ثا.
2- تتناسب شدة الأشعة عكساً مع مربع المسافة. 
3- لا تحمل شحنة كهربائية وليس لها كتلة ولا تتأثر بالمجال الكهربائي أو المغناطيسي.
4- الأشعة السينية المنتجة بفرق كمون منخفض تكون طويلة الموجة وبالتالي قليلة النفوذ وتسمى بالأشعة الرخوة. أما الأشعة القاسية فهي قصيرة الموجة وشديدة النفوذ وتنتج بفرق كمون عالي. 
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الخواص الكيميائية :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
1- يمكن أن توهج بعض الأجسام.
2- تؤثر في المركبات الكيميائية وتساعد في إرجاعها وخاصة زمرة هالوجين الفضة.
3- يمكن أن تشرد الغازات وتجعلها ناقلة للتيار الكهربائي.[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]خواص الأشعة الحيوية وتأثيراتها :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
يشمل تأثير الأشعة على كل من جزيئات الجسم التركيبية، الخلايا بمختلف أنواعها، الأعضاء، وتكمن الخطورة الأكبر بأن تأثيرها لن يظهر قبل مضي وقت طويل بعد التعرض والذي يدعى بالفترة الخفية، وفيما يلي أهم التأثيرات الحيوية:[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]التأثيرات الكيميائية :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
قلنا أن الأشعة قادرة على تشريد الجزيئات العضوية وبالتالي تحليل الروابط الكيميائية فيها وبالتالي الأشعة قادرة على تفكيك العديد من جزيئات أخلاط الجسم، معظم الجسم يتركب من الماء والذي تحلله الأشعة إلى هدروجين، أكسجين وهدروكسيل حيث يعاد الاتحاد ويتشكل ماء أكسجيني أو أن تتحد الجذور مع جذور أخرى مؤدية إلى نواتج ضارة.
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]التأثيرات الخلوية :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
تعتبر الخلايا التي في طور الانقسام من أشد الخلايا تأثراً بالأشعة وبالتالي يعتبر تعرض الجسم في طور النمو أمر خطير، لذلك تولدت فكرة معالجة الأورام الخبيثة لأنها ذات خلايا ناشطة تتأثر بالأشعة أكثر من الخلايا الطبيعية وهذا مبدأ المعالجة بالأشعة (الخلية في طور الانقسام تتأثر بالأشعة أكثر من الخلية الطبيعية ولكن إلى حد معين) وذلك حسب حساسية النسج المعالجة وكذلك كمية الأشعة. 
وهذا جدول بدرجة حساسية الأعضاء تجاه الأشعة :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الخلايا الدموية 
- الخلايا المنتجة
- العظام الفتية أعضاء حساسة جداً[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- الجلد
- الغدد
- العضلات أعضاء تستجيب للأشعة
- الأعصاب 
- العظام الناضجة أعضاء مقاومة نسبياً للأشعة[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]التأثيرات الوراثية :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
يمكن للأشعة أن تُحدث طفرات في الشيفرة الوراثية في معظم الخلايا وبالذات المولدة للدم. إن التأثير الضار على المورثات ينتقل إلى أجيال بعيدة. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]والخلاصة تشمل الآثار الضارة لأشعة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]X [/FONT][FONT=&quot]:
- تأثيرات جسدية في الشخص نفسه ( تقرحات الجلد، إصابة العين بالساد ..). 
- تأثيرات جنينية ووراثية، وفيما يخص الممارسة السنية فإنه نادراً ما تسببها. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الأجهزة والأدوات المستخدمة في الأشعة :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*- *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]أنبوب الأشعة السيني :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يتركب من أنبوب زجاجي مفرغ تماماً من الهواء، في طرفيه يوجد المصعد والمهبط يزود بتيار كهربائي من رتبة 60 – 100 كيلو فولط ويحتوي المهبط على سلك . 
- جهاز الأشعة: 
ويتكون من جزئين أساسيين هما: 
• رأس أنبوب الأشعة: الشيء الهام الذي يجب ذكره هو أن المنبع المثالي للأشعة يفضل أن يكون نقطياً وهو أمر غير ممكن بالصناعة الحالية حيث تتراوح أبعاده بين 
0.5 – 1,5 مم حيث كلما كبرت أبعاد المنبع كلما ساءت الصورة الشعاعية. 
• لوحة العدادات: والتي تحوي عداد الأمبير يشير إلى شدة التيار حيث يجب أن تكون الشدة 5 – 10 ملي أمبير. المؤقتة وهي مقسمة إلى أجزاء الثانية، الفولتاج وتتراوح قيمته 45 – 75 كيلو فولط. 
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]- أقراص التوجيه :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
تخرج الأشعة بشكل حزمة مخروطية مما يؤدي إلى صورة غير جيدة لذا يجب أن تكون متوازية وضيقة ويتم ذلك بأقراص معدنية مثقوبة توضع في فوهة الجهاز مما يؤدي إلى نقص تشعع المريض من جهة وتحسين الصورة الشعاعية من جهة أخرى. [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]- عملية التصفية :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]قلنا أن حزمة الأشعة تتركب من فوتونات ذات أطوال موجة مختلفة طويلة وقصيرة، الفوتون قصير الموجة شديد الأختراق يتولد من فولتاج مرتفع ويصل للفلم بسرعة، أما الفوتون طويل الموجة لن يتمكن من الوصول إلى الفلم ويمتص من قبل أنسجة المريض لذا يجب التخلص منه ويتم ذلك بالتصفية أو الترشيح بوساطة لوحات الألمنيوم بسماكة 1-2 ملم توضع قبل أقراص التوجيه في رأس الجهاز. 

[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]- حامل الأفلام الشعاعية :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
يستخدم في طب الأسنان للتصوير داخل الفموي من أجل الحصول على صورة شعاعية دقيقة خاصة بتقنية التصوير بالتوازي.
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]- الأفلام الشعاعية :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]1- ت[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ركيب الأفلام الشعاعية :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
تقسم الأفلام الشعاعية إلى أفلام خارج فموية وأفلام داخل فموية، تتركب جميع الأفلام من قاعدة الفلم مكونة من خلات السيليلوز محاط من طرفيه بمعلق بلورات برومور الفضة ضمن الجيلاتين ويحاط الجميع بصفيحة ورقية واقية من اللعاب والنور. 
يحوي السطح الآخر للفلم لوحة رصاص تمتص الأشعة التي تخترق الفلم حيث تساهم في جودة الصورة بإمتصاص الأشعة الثانوية وتنقص من تشعع المريض. 
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]2- سرعة الأفلام الشعاعية :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
تحدد سرعة الأفلام بحجم بلورات برومور الفضة الحساسة جداً للأشعة السينية. 
كلما كبرت البلورات كلما زادت سرعة الفلم ( نقص زمن التعرض ) ولكن نقصت جودة الصورة الشعاعية(5) لأن البلورات الكبيرة تعني مسافات كبيرة فيما بينها. 
تصنف الأفلام حسب سرعتها حسب الترتيب التالي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]A.B.C.D.E.F[/FONT][FONT=&quot] حيث [/FONT][FONT=&quot]A[/FONT][FONT=&quot] هو الأبطأ و [/FONT][FONT=&quot]F[/FONT][FONT=&quot] سريع جداً ونادراً ما يستعمل، والأكثر استخداماً في طب الأسنان هو الأفلام [/FONT][FONT=&quot]D – E[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. 
سرعة الفلم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]C[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ضعف سرعة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]B[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وأربعة أضعاف سرعة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]A[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ، وحين استخدام فيلم سريع يجب انجاز الإظهار بالأصول المثالية للحصول على دقة جيدة لأن هذه الأفلام شديدة الحساسية للضوء. 
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]3- أنواع الأفلام الشعاعية السنية :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
1-الأفلام داخل فموية: * الأفلام الذروية.
* الأفلام المجنحة. 
* الأفلام الإطباقية . 
2-الأفلام خارج فموية: * الأفلام البانورامية.
* الأفلام السيفالومترية. 
* الأفلام الجانبية.

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*** طرق التصوير داخل الفم :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]مبادئ التصوير داخل الفموي :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
- الفلم والسن المراد تصويره أقرب ما يمكن. 
- الفلم – السن متوازيان. 
- حزمة الأشعة المركزية توجه بزاوية (90 ) على السن. 
- لا يمكن دائماً إظهار المناطق التشريحية المراد تصويرها. 
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]1-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]طريقة التوازي :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]يكون الفلم والسن متوازيان تماماً وحزمة الأشعة بزاوية 90 ويجب استخدام حامل الأفلام، تعتبر أفضل طرق التصوير حول الذروي.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] *(الشكل –1)*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]طريقة منصف الزاوية :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] وفيها تكون حزمة الأشعة المركزية عمودية على الخط الناصف للزاوية بين السن والفلم، الفلم بتماس مع التاج أو السطح الحنكي (اللساني) للقوس السنية، وبهذه الطريقة نحل مشكلة تطاول أو تقاصر الصورة الشعاعية. (الشكل –3)
*ملاحظة* : عند استخدام هذه الطريقة لتصوير الأرحاء العلوية يحدث تراكب النتوء الوجني مع جذور الأرحاء لذلك نضع كرية قطنية بين الفلم وتاج الرحى المراد تصويرها حيث تتحقق زاوية جيدة لحزمة الأشعة(5) . ( الشكل –2)[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
الشكل2:
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]a[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] إتجاه حزمة الأشعة بزاوية 25 سيؤدي إلى تراكب النتوء الوجني فوق جذور الأرحاء
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]c[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] استعمال لفافة قطنية من أجل إنقاص الزاوية بين الفلم والأرحاء
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]b[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الصورة الناتجة عن استخدام هذه الطريقة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
*الشكل –3: يبين أنه عندما تكون الأشعة المركزية بزاوية صحيحة (عمودية)على منصف الزاوية بين الهدف والفلم فإن الصورة الناتجة تكون بأقل تشوه ممكن.*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]3-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]طريقة الأفلام المجنحة :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] وفيها تكون حزمة الأشعة المركزية بزاوية 5 – 10 على المستوي الأفقي وذلك بسبب ميلان محاور الأسنان العلوية نحو الدهليزي والسفلية نحو اللساني (الشكل –4)[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]4- طريقة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]long- anode Film periapical Technique[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] وفيها نستخدم حامل الفلم لنسمح بمسافة أكبر بين السن والفلم (5). 
- الزاوية بين الفلم والسن 5 – 15 . 
- الفلم مسطح تماماً. 
- الزاوية الأفقية هامة جداً. 

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و من مساوئ الطريقة السابقة أنها قد تؤدي إلى تقاصر الصورة الشعاعية. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]5- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]طريقة التصوير الأطباقي :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]- بتنصيف الزاوية. 
- أمامية علوية. 
- خلفية ثنائية الجانب. 
- الفك العلوي: أمامية علوية – خلفية ثنائية الجانب – خلفية أحادية الجانب. 
- الفك السفلي: أمامية سفلية – خلفية ثنائية الجانب – خلفية أحادية الجانب. 
اتجاه قمع الأشعة في التصوير الذروي داخل الفم: 
هناك ثلاث وضعيات لتوجيه قمع الأشعة عند التصوير الذروي وهي (الدهليزي، الأنسي، الوحشي) (6) . 
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]التوجيه الدهليزي :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] يستخدم عند تصوير الأسنان الأمامية العلوية حيث نادراً ما تحتوي على أكثر من جذر والقناة وحيدة، وكذلك الأرحاء العلوية ما لم يحتوي الجذر الأنسي الدهليزي على قناة إضافية وتم سبرها وايجادها بعد تحضير حفرة المدخل. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]إن التوجيه الدهليزي المباشر يؤمن الوضوح الأكبر للصورة الشعاعية وهذا ما نحتاجه بشكل خاص عند تصوير الأرحاء العلوية. [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]التوجيه الوحشي [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يطبق عند تصوير القواطع والأرحاء السفلية. 
- بالنسبة للأرحاء السفلية يفضل التوجيه الوحشي على الأنسي بسبب وضع الأقنية حيث أنه يكشف الأقنية الأنسية بشكل أفضل (الشكل -6) .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]التوجيه الأنسي :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] يطبق عند تصوير الضواحك العلوية والسفلية والأنياب السفلية، وكذلك الأرحاء العلوية في حال وجود القناة الحنكية في الجذر الأنسي الدهليزي (الشكل -7) . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]​


----------



## يورانيو500 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*عطيا زميل*

كم اشعة اكس أبو 

عكل حال يعطيك العافية

u r the best man


----------



## فرزدق احمد (29 نوفمبر 2009)

شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## bello (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## anas7 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------

